# Starching a Dobok



## mcleod13 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a question. Can you starch a dobok when ironing. I have a big pet peeve. I hate it when people wear wrinkled doboks. Today is my Yellow belt test and I want to make my uniform look sharp. (To match my form and techniques...j/k) Anyway, I was going to put a little startch on my dobok but I don't want to ruin it. It is an adidas adichamp and I can't afford another one..

ANy suggestions?


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't want to be held responsible but.... I know lots of people who starch their uniforms like this with no problems.
When I competed I would take my competition uniform to the cleaners to be washed, starched, and pressed after every tournament.

You could try it just along the top of the pants first to test it.  That way if something does get discolored it will never show when you have your jersey on.


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2008)

well, 2 things to be had, starch for natural fibers and sizing for synthetic ones.

Check the label for care instructions. Starch - unless you burn it, should have no ill effect.

But you might get away with throwing the slightly damp uniform on the ironing board.

I used to starch mine for tests and awards, but usually by the time it was my turn, you could not tell. Wrinkles irk me, too, because if you just take the dumb thing and hang it up it's nearly like ironed!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you wear the thicker canvas ones? I have one I used for kata comps, doesn't crease and makes a nice 'whistling' sound when you do the sharp moves. It's too hot to wear for normal training though.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 13, 2008)

I've never starched a uniform before. I've always found that simply folding it up after it comes out of the dryer is good enough to prevent most wrinkling after being smoothed out a bit. If it is particularly wrinkly after being washed and dried I might ask my wife to run an iron over it quickly before folding it.

When I hear starching I usually think of people trying to get an extra "pop" out of their uniform when performing techniques. This doesn't sound like the case here, but you might just want to try smoothing/ironing and then folding your uniform instead.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2008)

chrispillertkd said:


> I've never starched a uniform before. I've always found that simply folding it up after it comes out of the dryer is good enough to prevent most wrinkling after being smoothed out a bit. If it is particularly wrinkly after being washed and dried *I might ask my wife* to run an iron over it quickly before folding it.
> 
> When I hear starching I usually think of people trying to get an extra "pop" out of their uniform when performing techniques. This doesn't sound like the case here, but you might just want to try smoothing/ironing and then folding your uniform instead.
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm? You can do martial arts but not use an iron? Oh dear! :whip1:


----------



## Tryak (Dec 13, 2008)

>< Coming straight from school my dobok seldom survives unscathed in my backpack no matter how well folded. The idea of starch though makes me itch!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 14, 2008)

you know I would starch a uniform.  No problem.  Here is a nice trick I picked up in the Marines.  Starch the hell out of the uniform, let it hang till dry.  Then use a handkerchief between the iron and the garment.

I would always, without fail do this to my "Inspection uniforms."  It was very successful for me.  I know a lot of folks using the Century Dobok with great success using this technique.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 14, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Hmmm? You can do martial arts but not use an iron? Oh dear! :whip1:


 
Heh, I never said I _couldn't_ use an iron. There are certain things in life that I simply don't _enjoy_ doing and if my wife is going to be ironing the laundry well, who am I to complain if things just work out for me?

Honestly though, I can't remember the last time I had a uniform ironed.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2008)

chrispillertkd said:


> Heh, I never said I _couldn't_ use an iron. There are certain things in life that I simply don't _enjoy_ doing and if my wife is going to be ironing the laundry well, who am I to complain if things just work out for me?
> 
> Honestly though, I can't remember the last time I had a uniform ironed.
> 
> ...


 

LOL! Women should try to marry a serviceman, they always do their own laundry, can iron, polish shoes and clean toilets LOL!

When ironing stuff though be careful and not starch too much othrwise you won't be able to move!


----------



## granfire (Dec 14, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> LOL! Women should try to marry a serviceman, they always do their own laundry, can iron, polish shoes and clean toilets LOL!
> 
> When ironing stuff though be careful and not starch too much othrwise you won't be able to move!



oh dammit, seems to wear off after a while tho....can I trade mine in for a newer model then?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2008)

granfire said:


> oh dammit, seems to wear off after a while tho....can I trade mine in for a newer model then?


 

LOL, it takes a little while too for them to understand that at mealtimes their choice is take it or leave it! We don't cook a range of things for them to choose from!


For those that teach children it's worth encouraging them to look after their uniforms themselves, mums will appreciate it. Even if they can't wash and iron they can fold them properly.


----------

